# Ronnie Ortiz-Magro has dinner at Katsuya restaurant in Hollywood 28.02.2011 x 4



## Q (2 März 2011)

​
thx Alison


----------



## Rainer Wenger (9 März 2011)

Ein eher selten gesehener Gast hier. Merci für die Bilder.


----------

